# 2003 Altima "clicking" sound when braking..



## wilder999 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a 2003 2.5 altima and latley i noticed when i press the brake pedal while either on park or drive i hear and feel a clicking in the shifter..

What can this problem be? 
Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like it's the interlock solenoid. When the shifter is in park, you can't move the shifter out of park until you step on the brake. When you step on the brake pedal, it energizes the shift interlock solenoid which allows you to move the shifter out of park.


----------



## wilder999 (Apr 4, 2010)

hmm..so is this something i should get fixed urgently?


----------

